# Copy of state gun laws pertaining to CCW.



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I plan on making a reduced copy of Montana's CCW gun laws for my wallet for my study and to show a LEO should the need arise. Does anybody else do this for their state?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I plan on making a reduced copy of Montana's CCW gun laws for my wallet for my study and to show a LEO should the need arise. Does anybody else do this for their state?


Yes! Sad but some LEOs don't know the law.


----------



## jpruett79 (Sep 23, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I plan on making a reduced copy of Montana's CCW gun laws for my wallet for my study and to show a LEO should the need arise. Does anybody else do this for their state?


West Virginia makes one for you. The actual licence is 4X10 but they give you a wallet size copy at the same time.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

In Texas, you get a small booklet with the laws when you take the class.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Id. gives you NADA,zip,zero....you gotta reasearch it for yourself ,so yup I printed the pertinent laws out and have a copy in the truck and one on the scoot......


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't need one in AZ. Cops here are generally very gun-friendly, and usually shooters themselves. They don't normally hassle good citizens who exercise their gun rights.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I plan on making a reduced copy of Montana's CCW gun laws for my wallet for my study and to show a LEO should the need arise. Does anybody else do this for their state?


What/where did you take your class for the Montana ccw?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here in the swamp land LEO's don't say much about guns.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

triton54s said:


> What/where did you take your class for the Montana ccw?


I didn't have to take a class because I am prior military- Air Force Security Police. Lucky me. Filled out form- paid fifty bucks- less than a week I was legal. Gotta love Montana!


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I didn't have to take a class because I am prior military- Air Force Security Police. Lucky me. Filled out form- paid fifty bucks- less than a week I was legal. Gotta love Montana!


It's like that in most CCW states.


----------



## triton54s (Sep 8, 2006)

I read somewhere that even a "hunters safety course" in Montana qaulifies. Does anyone know about this? It seems kind of too easy.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I read somewhere that even a "hunters safety course" in Montana qaulifies. Does anyone know about this? It seems kind of too easy.


This is true. Montana statute 45-8-321(3)(a).


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

triton54s said:


> I read somewhere that even a "hunters safety course" in Montana qaulifies. Does anyone know about this? It seems kind of too easy.


I dont know about Montana but in most states the hunters ed. courses could be more accurately called firearm safety courses, so they qualify for ccw courses in most cases......


----------



## awall (Jun 15, 2006)

I do it for every state I travel in. I have a 3 ring binder and keep it in my car. Many LEO's do not know all the laws. Especially if they are in an area where their supperiors do not agree with the issue of concealed carry.


----------

